# Bluray LG BD300. calibrar laser



## karlson (May 23, 2013)

Buenas, tengo un BD300 de LG, donde los discos bluray funcionan bien, pero los dvd ni cds no se leen... si insistes mucho, alguno pilla, pero se entrecorta y da error.
Es por esto que creo se podría ajustar el láser del dvd, no del bluray que va bien.
Pero no se como hacerlo.
Adjunto los datos que tengo, fotos, y manual de servicio (que no dice nada de esto).
La unidad lectora que trae es una LG HL-04P (es SATA)
El cabezal laser es este: Blu-ray Laser lens SF-BD411 

a ver si alguien me puede decir que tornillo o potenciómetro tocar para intentar que enfoque mejor...

gracias

pd: el manual no lo puedo subir aquí, es muy grande...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 23, 2013)

Amigo, antes que nada chequea el flex, puede tener alguna pista dañada. Por otro lado, te recomiendo NO tocar el pick-ups, aunque veas presets de ajuste, que los mismos se retocan en fabrica. Existe un proceso, por inmersion en agua bidestilada, para quitar impurezas sobre los colimadores y cristales, pero existe el riesgo de empeorar las cosas, si a esto le añades "que nunca lo realizaste", dejalo como esta.


----------



## karlson (May 23, 2013)

He visto varias paginas que se refieren al ajuste de DVD´s, donde mueven unos potenciómetros para darle un poco mas de potencia al láser. Pero no se aquí donde están y solo quisiera tocar los relativos a dvd, no al bluray
Miraré el flex, pero no creo que sea eso...
Si lo dejo como está, solo me lee bluray... si no toco nada, solo me queda cambiar toda la unidad si quiero ver dvd´s...


----------

